# Putting transformer(s) outside?



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

On my last layout I had my transformers (2-Control Master 20) located inside my house and ran some 10ga THHN outside to connect to the tracks (through PVC pipe).
This time around my distance is going to be a bit further away so I am debating putting the transformers outside in some sort of enclosure.
I am just wondering what others have used in this situation?

I can have a custom enclosure made localy to what I think I may need 24" x 24" x 10" Nema 3R with louvers for air flow and a single hinged access door (about $450)
Just seeing if there is anything else out there I may be overlooking?


Thanks,
Vinny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Moisture buildup and bugs getting inside should be addressed. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You may consider a PVC enclosure with the proper ventilation.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I know when I have ordered custom PVC enclosures for customers they are much more money then steel, thats why I was considering steel. 
The moisture and bug issue has me a bit concerned (this is why I was asking questions so people can make me think of things I probably have forgotten about!) 
But with a screened vent and raintight enclosure I am thinking....thinking I may be ok. 

What is everyone else doing with there transformers? Setting them up and taking them in after every use?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Massachusetts and I have a weather proof steel cabinet holding my power packs and Aristo train engineer receivers year round, these are never inside my home. 
Temperatures go from -20 F to 100F in my area and 100 percent humidity in the summer. 
Several receivers are in houses. 
I did have have 1 failure in 10 years, a mouse got in a building and chewed wires and did his duty on my receiver. 
I do keep my engines indoors as well as my DCC system. Too much $$ to chance replacement.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

For 3+ years I have had a 39 dollar Suncast storage box outside which houses my Aristo 10 amp power supply, and MRC 6200 transformer and the TE trackside receiver. I made a plywood panel to mount the electrical components on with plugs for the wires so I could unplug and bring them in if necessary. I have only done that a time or two, now leave then out in the box full time. It does not leak, gets rain and snowed on, and so far has protected the units well. The box came from Walmart

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-S...x/10848574

I did get the cooling fan for the TE receiver and in the extreme summer heat here in MD do open the cover of the box when operating. 

I plug them into a GFCI weather proof outlet mounted on my garage 2 feet away. I run the TE antenna up a wall and have a 100 ft range of operation.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Naptowneng on 12 Mar 2013 06:06 AM 
For 3+ years I have had a 39 dollar Suncast storage box outside which houses my Aristo 10 amp power supply, and MRC 6200 transformer and the TE trackside receiver. I made a plywood panel to mount the electrical components on with plugs for the wires so I could unplug and bring them in if necessary. I have only done that a time or two, now leave then out in the box full time. It does not leak, gets rain and snowed on, and so far has protected the units well. The box came from Walmart

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-S...x/10848574

I did get the cooling fan for the TE receiver and in the extreme summer heat here in MD do open the cover of the box when operating. 

I plug them into a GFCI weather proof outlet mounted on my garage 2 feet away. I run the TE antenna up a wall and have a 100 ft range of operation.

Regards

Jerry



Thats actually pretty nice and would probably work well for my needs, and....it would free up money for me to purchase the Bridgewerks M200R that my dealer has had layng around his shop.
Will have to do some measuring when I get home!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I built a box that looks like the ones used under a work truck for 7 years now and no problems. You could get a metal body mounted box from tractor supply and use it. 1/4 drain holes in the 4 conners for venting and bees will not get thur those holes. and a night light to help with keeping humidity out.


----------

